# 4 years and counting....



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Well its been 4 years since I took my last buck. Been tying to only shoot 3.5s for the last few seasons and playing alot of cat and mouse, but finally after weeks of passing many many bucks I took this guy today. It all happened in about 15 seconds. From the time I saw him till he stepped in the shooting lane. 30 yard shot right through the pump station. Time to fill the anterless tage...


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

great looking buck. i'm still waiting for the right one.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome 8pt, great deer, congrats


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice buck, nice pic too! Congrats!


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

A few more pics...


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice looking buck with a nice sized body as well.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sweet looking buck! Congrats!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice buck! Me and my family have only been taking 3.5s and up also for the last couple years.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Dang! Nice one, bro! Where'd you take him at??


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nice big buck


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Shot in Trumbull Co near Vienna.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats a dandy!


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

rackman323 said:


> Shot in Trumbull Co near Vienna.


I hunt in Fowler, hopefully I can find his brother...nice buck


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

nice one man keep it up it will pay off


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful 8! Congrats!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great deer!! i only hunt m/l season and would rather shoot a nice doe than a buck. but i would sure take that one,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice and congrats.........


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet lookin deer, congrats!


----------

